# White on White



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

My puppy's white parts are starting to get a little dingy, and I was thinking of getting some White on White. However, the directions say that you need to leave it on for 10 minutes, then rinse it out. I am trying to picture how that would go. Benjamin is not _too_ bad about baths. How we do it is, I get in the tub with him -- with some clothes on, so I don't get clawed to death! He will be calm and quiet and cooperative for most of it, but at a few points will all of a sudden realize that he is getting a bath and thrash around as if his life is in danger. Then I will calm him down by holding him a bit and we proceed. I am trying to think what I would do with him during those 10 minutes while we are waiting to rinse. Can someone tell me if the White on White would be worth trying without leaving it on, but just rinsing it out right away? If that won't work, I think I will just wait until he is a little older. He does seem calmer and more accepting with each new bath, so that is encouraging. 
-- Eileen


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

With any of the whitening products, the longer you leave it on, the better job it does. But even if you rinse right away, if you use it regularly, it does a better job than non-whitening shampoos. I've used White on White a few times, and when I do, I apply the shampoo, then wrap him in a towel for 10 minutes, then finish washing him. Of course you need an extra towel to do it this way, but when they are cozy in a warm towel, they are usually happy to sit still. 

I don't get in the tub with him though... I wash him in the sink. Not sure how you'd manage it if BOTH of you were all wet!!!

I have to say, though, that I usually use Biogroom Super White. It does just as good a job as White on White, and is a lot less expensive. For regular baths, what I do is dampen his legs and underparts, which are the areas that tend to get dingy, and put lots of Super White on those areas and let it soak in. Since he's not all wet, he's perfectly happy to stand there in the sink while I feed him occasional goodies. After about 5 minutes, I start to wet down, then wash and rinse the rest of him. I figure it's been close to 10 minutes by the time I rinse the grubby parts!:biggrin1:

I've been doing him this way since he was a small puppy, and his coat usually looks pretty white unless he's JUST gone and turned himself into a mud pie!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Thanks, Karen, I will try the Super White and your technique. My back cannot handle bending over to wash him in the tub, and I do not have a sink in the house big enough for him, as he is a big boy -- about 11 lbs at 6 months. The utility tub in the basement would do, but it's too cold and dreary for me down there. Eventually I plan to buy a portable sink that I can put on the bathroom counter, but since I've already spent about half a year's salary on him -- well, it seems like it -- I am going to wait. I wouldn't mind changing up my methods, since it is pretty interesting trying to change into dry clothes and deal with a wet puppy at the same time. ound: The most fun part of bath time is once he's dried off a little and sitting on a towel on my bed, then he tells me off, barking in my face for a minute, then settles down and I finish drying him off. He's a funny boy. 
-- Eileen


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I use White on White diluted half and half with water for every bath and never leave it on for 10 minutes and it gets my dog super white. I have found that the Biogroom Super White is a bit harsher and my dog itches more when I used that product.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mamacjt said:


> I use White on White diluted half and half with water for every bath and never leave it on for 10 minutes and it gets my dog super white. I have found that the Biogroom Super White is a bit harsher and my dog itches more when I used that product.


Maybe he's allergic to one of the ingredients. Kodi has been washed with it almost weekly all his life and never itches. But as we've seen amny times on the forum, different product work better on different dogs. Good thing there are a lot of them!

But I agree with you... neither White on White NOR Super White need to be left on a long time unless the dog has become BADLY stained. I try not to let Kodi get to that point!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

emichel said:


> Thanks, Karen, I will try the Super White and your technique. My back cannot handle bending over to wash him in the tub, and I do not have a sink in the house big enough for him, as he is a big boy -- about 11 lbs at 6 months. The utility tub in the basement would do, but it's too cold and dreary for me down there. Eventually I plan to buy a portable sink that I can put on the bathroom counter, but since I've already spent about half a year's salary on him -- well, it seems like it -- I am going to wait. I wouldn't mind changing up my methods, since it is pretty interesting trying to change into dry clothes and deal with a wet puppy at the same time. ound: The most fun part of bath time is once he's dried off a little and sitting on a towel on my bed, then he tells me off, barking in my face for a minute, then settles down and I finish drying him off. He's a funny boy.
> -- Eileen


Kodi doesn't fit in the sink either. I put his back feet in one side, and he stands with his feet on the divider. I just use the sprayer to wash him.


----------

